# Wanted: Tips and Tricks - Routing



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

I have been running this through my head for a little while and I have come up with one solution to an idea I have. I intend to make a few cutting boards this summer. a few of them I want to include a blood groove in the top. the boards themselves will have rounded corners and the blood groove will match. The only way I can think of matching the two is to use a hand held with a guide and route them from above with the guide following the outside sides and corners. Is there a different easier safe way to do this off a table mounted router? Thanks Mike


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mikekahle said:


> I have been running this through my head for a little while and I have come up with one solution to an idea I have. I intend to make a few cutting boards this summer. a few of them I want to include a blood groove in the top. the boards themselves will have rounded corners and the blood groove will match. The only way I can think of matching the two is to use a hand held with a guide and route them from above with the guide following the outside sides and corners. Is there a different easier safe way to do this off a table mounted router? Thanks Mike


Sounds like a good job for a set of router skiis. Thats where the router is suspended between two guide runners allowing it to stradle the workpiece. Check out this thread on routerforums.com
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23799-beginners-guide-making-router-skis.html
You may have to join the forum, not sure. It's well worth it, lots of routing tips and tricks, free too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mikekahle said:


> I have been running this through my head for a little while and I have come up with one solution to an idea I have. I intend to make a few cutting boards this summer. a few of them I want to include a blood groove in the top. the boards themselves will have rounded corners and the blood groove will match. The only way I can think of matching the two is to use a hand held with a guide and route them from above with the guide following the outside sides and corners. Is there a different easier safe way to do this off a table mounted router? Thanks Mike



You could just use a guide pin on the table, on the outside of the board.









 







.


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Ski's are definitely out of my pay grade in building. I have nothing to shape and cut metal like he has in that thread. Nice setup, but way beyond me. 


As for the starter pin method, how do you go about that without running outside of the lines you want to make the groove? my starter pin set up is about 2 inch or so from the center of the bit. I cannot see how running off the pin I can run a groove 1/4 in to 1/2 inch in from the outer edge with the pin being so far from the bit.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Another option is you could leave the cutting board a little over sized. Then cut a scrap piece of plywood 1/8" smaller and to the shape of the blood groove and just use a templet guide to run the groove. Then cut the outer edge to match the shape of the blood groove.


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

LOL, a template guide... how funny.. Told you I didnt think outside of the box... thats perfect...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mikekahle said:


> As for the starter pin method, how do you go about that without running outside of the lines you want to make the groove? my starter pin set up is about 2 inch or so from the center of the bit. I cannot see how running off the pin I can run a groove 1/4 in to 1/2 inch in from the outer edge with the pin being so far from the bit.


You set up another pin/guide with the correct distance to the groove. It's easy to just run the edge against the pin as you go around the board. Much easier than making a template IMO.









 







.


----------



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

*Blood groove on a cutting board*

I saw a board some years ago that had, in my mind, the perfect groove. I am not suggesting how to make the board just suggesting a further improvement to the finished product. 
The board I saw was on small feet and had a cut out for a cup to be slid in place under the board. The blood groove went all around the board and ended in this cut out so all the juices would neatly end up in the cup. If I remember correctly the area for the meat to rest on was very slightly domed to further assure that the juices went into the blood groove and then the cup.


----------

